# POLL: Which kayak fishing forums do you regularly visit?



## Stainless (Jul 14, 2011)

I have to ask.

Is there a nice jucy story as to why the name of the one relating to Yak's and asses is censored on this site?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbB4r4YAACLfgAAQUIWAAoAgGCo///+gMACmCKeCJppNPSenqQPQ0IDBpo00wmJkwEDTBqeiAKehpqANAGRcCIdMt/2cTXmpvcNmfJIhe/JIt0bbqHR94xcR9cGTYQhBwSCkgnMGYvFrlWTDTsgTHKrHsPx6XmKRrCzgY1Y70dTDlAdKxtkr8MdMFXLPagAL2rBK1CLJ6Kyguiqqkuiy4o0CX0unUOzPX5QaHDV9lZH7aAP5L5IiSGJa1AcZzskyXgIWPLJDXfd+w2gynbNP4u5IpwoSFg8V8MA=


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

You mean there are others?

Seriously though, I joined another general one as well as a brand specific one and this one is the only one I visit now. Its like when your mrs is enough you don't need a mistress as well.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

I am a bit of a loyalist , and AKFF keeps me and the bunch of Nubiles pretty busy , besides , they dont know how to axcess other sites, dumb but beautiful


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Mainly AKFF, but my current job (winding down an operation with work gradually being taken elsewhere) has so little to do I have no other choice but to surf the net alot. Oh how I long to use my brain again.


----------



## goanywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

I also visit the Kayak Fisher SA site, but that wasn't an option on this poll. But for general yak fishing info and a good laugh  AKFF is the one for me!


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

Actually, I didn't know all those others existed. Bit unnecessary though, everything I want in a kayak fishing forum is here.


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

I prob visit VYAK mostly and I'm more active there
then www.theyakshed.com and every now and then sus out KFDU


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

indiedog said:


> God, I waste enough time on this one as it is!


Ditto


----------



## Oldkent (Sep 6, 2011)

I read a couple, but have only ever posted here, since this site seems to be the more thorough.

I only created an account on KFDU so that I can view photos, which irk's me a bit.

AKFF is my "go-to" site though, unless I am searching for something in particular where I will search the others.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

StevenM said:


> There seems to be more non kayak and fishing posts than ever.


I know! There is even some idiot selling a dishwasher! Who puts a dishwasher for sale on a kayak fishing website :lol:

I visit AKFF and KFDU equally and also BFO (Brisbane Fishing Online) which is a fishing site in general.


----------



## glint (Oct 26, 2009)

you missed kayakfishingnz.com


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

mingle said:


> That'd come under "Overseas kayak fishing site"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe NZ finally became the 8th state while we weren't looking... :lol:

cheers

John


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm a member of both AKFF and KFDU. I search both for info but post more on AKFF. Always received great advice here


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

This is the only overseas fishing site I visit. Lucky you.
In CA. I know a bunch of folks on BWE and kayaksportfishing.com. I prefer kayaksportfishing.


> but 'i caught a flathead' loses its effect on the 70000th time, i guess.


Simple. I have never seen a flathead before. Every TR is interesting to me, since you all catch the strangest fish.
Read some of the US bass sites for repetition. There's only so many pix of a bass' gob that I can see before I start thinking about my laundry, or that root canal I've been putting off.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

KFDU is like the hippy commune of fishing websites. Real koolaid and kumbaya shit over there.
Vyak is likethe Dani Minogue of AKFF. Seriously Mitch, at least use another colour scheme (and less exclamation marks)
Yakfishwest and Kayak fishers SA would be cool if I lived over there.

Pretty much, in terms of yak fishing AKFF is the only place where I'd consider posting something.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

I spend most of my time between here and kfdu, I go to sweetwater too, but its slow.

I find KFDU is very on topic..but here you get that as well as a laugh.

Cheers


----------



## Brc226 (Jul 31, 2009)

Although I don't post a lot, I do enjoy dropping in to the akff every day to see what is going on. This site is little escape every day. True, not every post is focused on fishing but it is always entertaining and some of you have a fantastic turn of phrase which can be both witty and from time to time even a little cutting.

Keep up the good work


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

StevenM said:


> gra said:
> 
> 
> > . Plus I hate emoticons.
> ...


Hmm, I think I may be one of the offenders.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Paging Mr. Buff.....


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Barrabundy said:


> StevenM said:
> 
> 
> > gra said:
> ...


I don't know if you use PC's or not, but it can all go away with one keystroke...
ESC freezes all animation on the page, and they won't "do stuff" any more.
It even freezes Steven in mid BA.


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

AKFF gets all of my forum time, even if such time has been very limited lately.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Even my wife and kids know about my addiction to akff as much as I try to hide it. <laughing emoticon>


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

there are other kayakfishing sites? well bugger me. See ya.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

This is the one i joined and I've never bothered to look at others TBH.
I always try to post a report after a successfull fishing trip and It would be nice if there were more trip reports.
Unfortunately, it's often hard to reply to trip reports so people end up thinking no one cares and not posting them any more.
Either that or they get all secret squirrelly and don't want anyone fishing their spots.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2011)

I spend way too much time in here. Though i must admit i am a bit of a hussy, i don't mind perving on the others. Ausfish is the town bike that is becoming increasingly screwed by people with attitude. While i occasionally post there, i use it more as a research site as to what is on the chew where. KFDU gets a look in occasionally but it's kinda like perving on your sister. It just doesn't feel right. And i occasionally frequent some of the gamefishing forums when i am after something exotic that you just can't talk your partner into.

Aside from that, i like the eclectic mix of people who gather here. Most seem reasonably well educated, are friendly without being pushy and you don't get commercialised crap stuffed down your craw. Although if you want some specialised advice from industry leaders, then ask away, don't be shy and you'll get a considered and thoughtful response. That is awesome. While some shysters and antagonists get chased away pretty quickly by some less than polite banter, on the whole people seem to respect each other and allow freedom of speech. Provided it's backed by wikipedia of course! There is the talk of this being similar to a mens shed. It definately is, there is such a range of life experiences and ages that a shoulder or ear is always available. I think that is awesome. I don't think it matters whether the talk is all about fishing or kayaking. It would probably be a little boring if it was. I don't get out fishing often enough to post a report all the time, i still haven't managed to get the yak wet during a comp period let alone catch a fish during one! But i enjoy reading other people's trips no matter how large or small. Add a picture and i'll be even more engaged, it could be of your foot for all i care, so long as it's an interesting foot.



indiedog said:


> But the diversity of the member's backgrounds is an amazing resource. I've learnt a crapload of stuff here, much of it not about yakking or fishing and I'm pretty sure other members like sharing their expertise. There are some threads, such as this one, that I don't bother reading for days and then end up reading the entire thing...... you only have to participate if you wish.


This is exactly what i'm talking about and love. Some threads i look at and think i can't be bothered, but then they start to get a following and it intrigues me, i can't help myself. I rarely post in the wikipedia threads because i can't be bothered referencing my ramblings but enjoy reading the diversity of thought and the nonsense that comes with it. My wife thinks i'm barmy. She doesn't realise that most of the stuff i'm chuckling over has absolutley nothing to do with fishing.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

nezevic said:


> Some threads i look at and think i can't be bothered, but then they start to get a following and it intrigues me, i can't help myself.


I know what you mean. What business do I have reading about someone in AUS trying to sell a kayak on AKFF?
I think I've had some of the best laughs in For Sale, though. Laughing's good for you. Get it where you can.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Are you my mother?
This is when people actually reply real time.
And yes. I should.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

indiedog said:


> Zed said:
> 
> 
> > Are you my mother?
> ...


hmm half dog, half yak

sounds like this guy


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

lol
Actually I think theres a spider in here somewhere...


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQqCrqIAACJfgAAQUAH40iAgGBq///6gMACtWGqemo9RHqHlBpmU2o8k8o0yFJoZDTJoBiGJo0NAaJkobUbU/VPKGQ2oAPU9R1rETBltpnB89DMo2HjwwjIwsblCva9H26xGDnXKkFHQ0Sj/rcBkYo00N6BdXPKEmTTKoh+V1/aIqK9XHAfKQSoqJasTZNrUscggfsI0pKqpcMWfXLLPfqLw9gO6bCKSDzLOYF4WMxtlZQ2ziRYGSzK5NEQoDnTtaYHwGLpkNaev8XckU4UJAKgq6iA=


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

RedPhoenix said:


> Zed said:
> 
> 
> > lol
> ...


That your backyard Leigh?
If so, Coochie - the land that time forgot


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

eric said:


> I'm a huge fan of AKFF. I know that there are other forums and at times I've been a member of some of them. Or even some of their members. But forums are just the tip of the iceberg for kayak fishing, most kayakers out there have no idea that there are internet forums catering for their tastes, and some have browsed and don't care to become active members. That's all good.
> 
> But forums aren't everything. They don't make you a kayak fishing God because of your post count any more than owning an SX40F in a 307 colour is going to make you the next Blueyak or GregL. I went out fishing in Port Phillip Bay on Saturday just gone and had essentially the same conversation with two separate, and seemingly nice blokes.
> 
> ...


Sing it brother Eric


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

eric said:


> Play the music Brother Anselmo.


ok heres 2 choices

Soulful moody melodic





or

for something a little more evangelical and uplifting


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

anselmo said:


> eric said:
> 
> 
> > Play the music Brother Anselmo.
> ...


although these next 2 may be more appropriate considering our fellow inmates


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
;-)


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

Nicely put eric.

I won't join VYAK on principle. I got a bunch of PMs when they set it up trying to get me to join the dark side and that it would be much better and that sort of pissed me off. I think it was basically a kid cracking it because people disagreed with him here so he took his bat and ball and started his own game. Also, there's far too much worship of a particular Hobie personality over there for my liking.



eric said:


> his latest RAM mount


Why do I always have thoughts of New Zealanders and gumboots where I read about RAM mounts. That must be quite tricky on an AI.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUdhyNoAADHfgAAQUIeiEoglFAo/7/+wMAD7bKGo01T0epHmqGZIxNABp6gqekwJpkAA0aAGgGp6CmmTSNTwpp6nqaeoxpD0TGItWGf53noerMrhDD5+0qL69lltNdfpNgyeDZwax5+sZSzjYY+6iKMlrxoY+JFqliLSzhx8nJUQV4AACaOhZsTnxxt79aBa9G2cNgcjdzHEznhoXTJj3DCoP/Qr1L9hnEQr8yzCtLfeUpnuQcNzeITZL+x4q2JuHgwudMDpwlyyR47GmuI5UJf2XWIvtqouTO4YxZfR1xCCMaq2is+N8UQI3Nu0PuWajKdhJG97vNFBylQjuMStIjxjUU4CNzJFylRCQqAD0UTPkOgwpNoBhnkLdHFlf+LuSKcKEgjsORtA


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

FazerPete said:


> eric said:
> 
> 
> > his latest RAM mount
> ...


It's not so much an issue of space or stability, the difficulty arises from the "pendulum effect" You've just gotta think of the AI like a water bed, don't fight against it, let the waves do the work for you.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Got to love the Golden Orb Weavers.









Great rant eric!


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

The Fishin' Musician said:


> FazerPete said:
> 
> 
> > eric said:
> ...


Is doing it on water the same as doing it on a cliff or can they swim?


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

TESTIFY, eric!


> Got to love the Golden Orb Weavers.


Yeah, I prefer dark meat. Give me a leg.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

The stability issue is solved but place the back legs down the front of your gumboots.
If you don't have outriggers you would be better to stick with a hamster and some masking tape.


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

keza said:


> The stability issue is solved but place the back legs down the front of your gumboots.
> If you don't have outriggers you would be better to stick with a hamster and some masking tape.


See, this is why this site is great. You get great advice coming from real world experience. I would never have thought to take the masking tape.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2011)

Wouldn't velcro be a better option?


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2011)

I thought Patwah was the resident authority on ram mounts...


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

FazerPete said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > The stability issue is solved but place the back legs down the front of your gumboots.
> ...


The best kept secret is the fresh squid hood but don't try this with a live cuttle fish :shock:


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

keza said:


> FazerPete said:
> 
> 
> > keza said:
> ...


I'm a crap at catching squid so I don't think there's any danger of me being able to try this one...luckily. Actually I'm just a crap at catching anything other than a cold.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

nezevic said:


> Wouldn't velcro be a better option?


On dry land, yes but it fails when wet. Plenty of rigging points on an AI though, plus all that nice soft rope just hanging around........


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

I'm on more forums than I care to count all of which have their own elements a bit different from others. AKFF was my first kayak specific and have thoroughly enjoyed my time on here. I have been fishing the fresh pretty hard since Sept 1st and found I spend more time on KFDU than here because there appears to be more fresh water fishers on there. I may be wrong but that is my impression. I still visit regularly but don't post as often on AKFF .Cheers all PAT.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

4weightfanatic said:


> I'm on more forums than I care to count all of which have their own elements a bit different from others. AKFF was my first kayak specific and have thoroughly enjoyed my time on here. I have been fishing the fresh pretty hard since Sept 1st and found I spend more time on KFDU than here because there appears to be more fresh water fishers on there. I may be wrong but that is my impression. I still visit regularly but don't post as often on AKFF .Cheers all PAT.


Plenty of freshies here mate, just none of them post trip reports the bunch of bastards. They're all posting them over at that KFDU place. No idea why that is.


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

eric said:


> Freshwater fisherfolk love emoticons.


prob have hobies to


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Junglefisher said:


> Plenty of freshies here mate, just none of them post trip reports the bunch of bastards. They're all posting them over at that KFDU place. No idea why that is.


We are just secretive, that's all.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)




----------



## luna (Jun 9, 2011)

Junglefisher said:


> Plenty of freshies here mate, just none of them post trip reports the bunch of bastards. They're all posting them over at that KFDU place. No idea why that is.


They post their fresh reports there because that site listened to it's member's.It's great to not have to troll through a shit load of bloody posts just to find a freshwater post!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2011)

luna said:


> Junglefisher said:
> 
> 
> > Plenty of freshies here mate, just none of them post trip reports the bunch of bastards. They're all posting them over at that KFDU place. No idea why that is.
> ...


Ding ding ding! Munch munch munch


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

luna said:


> Junglefisher said:
> 
> 
> > Plenty of freshies here mate, just none of them post trip reports the bunch of bastards. They're all posting them over at that KFDU place. No idea why that is.
> ...


???? I haven't noticed much difference since Thu Jun 09, 2011 8:53 pm. Sure, some of us get a bit antsy at times but that's human nature, each to their own I guess. Good to see you back for a visit anyway


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Don't get your hopes up kraley <wink emoticon>


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2011)

kraley said:


> how on earth did this take 6 pages to accomplish?


All good things come to those who wait.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm so disillusioned. 
I'll be on a mountain peak in Bhutan, thinking this one out for a while.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Came out, took the bait but ran straight back in to the reef.
Bugger.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2011)

I thought it was going to more fun than this.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I miss Dishley.

I thought his explosiveness was an interesting juxtaposition to his helpful side


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I miss everybody, I love you all, please come back.

(was that fresh enough ? )


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSfbULIAACdfgAAQUYG8soBAFIo/7/+gMACiEU/RTFNG01PUGnoaEDTZRoRTxDIR6moaYjQAAYYaGQ0yaAYhppo0NGK6g+AsS8ogoa66UpkZ57eBNQUuq+6C2VsrFQ2b6fV51wcVgjkHlAZHzmKzcL6MInEmY0zgpKMb4JbrvQzqBRL4Hzai6Skc5OatjKSkE3NQuNsq35jc5pTBAroDTZWF8ohBDbfmriDUeVz66WGBzmMgdtyh+wrZWj5vo7WNT7TNQb+DCk4EiRK4n2k8HQqKBfJToOxMwFaLYJEGgu5IpwoSBPtqFkA=


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I actually like reading kfdu. It's like an online version of "where are they now?" but with numpties instead of famous people.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2011)

I thought this started as a 'why i like this site' type of thread. Not quite sure where the agro came from. It's always refreshing when someone goes off half cocked.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

RedPhoenix said:


> We all have a niche; we all have a flavor. There's some overlap, but that's ok.


A trip to the Wivenhoe Kayak Fishing Convention bares out Red's point where everyone is a yakker, and all just mix in together and no one gives a damn what forum you prefer.



koich said:


> I actually like reading kfdu. It's like an online version of "where are they now?" but with numpties instead of famous people.


Reckon numpties can be found on all boards, but equally the reverse can also apply.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

:lol: Oh yeah, there are plenty of numpties here. We have a stronger breed too, the numpties that are here are persistent.

We haven't spat the dummy and left.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

I had a persistent case of the numpties once, grinner sent me some ointment though & it cleared right up.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

indiedog said:


> The Fishin' Musician said:
> 
> 
> > I had a persistent case of the numpties once, grinner sent me some ointment though & it cleared right up.
> ...


Yeah, I think I got it from sitting on that wall.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

indiedog said:


> The Fishin' Musician said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I think I got it from sitting on that wall.
> ...


Not the kings men?


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

anselmo said:


> indiedog said:
> 
> 
> > The Fishin' Musician said:
> ...


Well, there was that one time in college..... But after that we never really got together again.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

The Fishin' Musician said:


> Well, there was that one time in college..... But after that we never really got together again.


Was that the one time at band camp or is this another time


----------



## haynsie (May 26, 2008)

eric said:


> I went out fishing in Port Phillip Bay on Saturday just gone and had essentially the same conversation with two separate, and seemingly nice blokes.
> 
> Them - "Are you on VYAK"
> Me - "No"
> ...


Ouch!

I think I was one of the seemingly nice blokes you ran into the other Saturday. Sorry if I offended you, but I figured as we were in Victorian waters, the chances were pretty good that you'd be on VYAK. I'll know better next time!

Truth is, AKFF was where I started my yak fishing and I always stop by, but I don't post much on any forum these days - can't be bothered and have plenty of stuff to keep me busy in the real world. I just like reading about, and going fishing and have never been one for the mob mentality. Or emoticons. ;-)

See you on the water.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

FazerPete said:


> I think it was basically a kid cracking it because people disagreed with him here so he took his bat and ball and started his own game.


WTF??????????????
Man are serious? If you ever attended some of the meets and dinners we had organized you would've known that alot of surveys were passed around to see how interested Victorian yakkers were about a Victorian forum. The result came back very good as people were saying they felt Akff was more of a NSW/QLD based forum rather than anywhere else, well was more focused on that area. We never told anyone to stop posting here. I can't believe a grown man like you mate could make accusations like that. Pretty feral imo! Get your facts right before posting big guy.

As for Erics rant, well to be honest I couldn't be bothered with a couple of people that joined Vyak from here(hint hint). We definitely had a few people that had shown there..... well wankers on this forum and didn't want them on ours. Take it anyway you like but why can't people be more like Red on here. A bloody top bloke who I really appreciate the time and effort he puts into this forum and when people ask him questions. Bloody brilliant bloke.
Some of the posts on here really does show how immature some people are....hint hint.
PS. Another top bloke is Paddy, the guy is another legend in my books. Shame to see his not a mod anymore....

Kind regards with kisses and all,
Mitch!!


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

eric said:


> Yep.


Well you got your bite big fella.


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

Hi Ken,
I know your looking for a bite but it ain't gonna happen. Just simply defending myself and my forum, and setting the facts straight because of misleading comments like fazers.
Cheers Mitch!


----------



## Rodman (Jun 29, 2007)

<sigh emoticon>

I guess if FazerPete only had this comment from the early days of VYAK to go on, he'd probably be within his rights to form the opinion he did.


mtfisho said:


> We all use to go on AKFF but they didn't look after us Southern guys well and yeah.


So can we just get on with it? AKFF has plenty to keep your attention, the one thing that lets it down a bit is the way these beer and popcorn threads drag on.


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

eric said:


> Yep.


Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## haynsie (May 26, 2008)

mtfisho said:


> FazerPete said:
> 
> 
> > I think it was basically a kid cracking it because people disagreed with him here so he took his bat and ball and started his own game.
> ...


Easy Tiger..


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

eric said:


> .


He's also on his period.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2011)

or someone put him on the spot


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

mingle said:


> We need to get back to some serious mud-slinging!


Don't mention mud. I still have nightmares from Tarwin.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Zing.


----------



## Ghurkin (Sep 13, 2011)

:?


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

*No Spitting.*
THE MGT


----------



## Ghurkin (Sep 13, 2011)

:? :?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

The fact that the survey is actually sitting on the forum that has received the most votes shouldn't come as a surprise. I would imagine the same survey taken on each of the other forums listed would show a higher number of votes for the forum it is posted on, would that be a fair assumption?

It would be the same as walking into a toyota dealership and surveying what brand of car everyone owns, you would think the Toyota would score the highest, as would Ford in a Ford dealership.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

eric said:


> And we'll need to do this survey more regularly, to see if the numbers change.
> 
> At the very least it should be an annual event.


Do we really care?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

eric said:


> No. But now that we've started down the path of poll driven responses its really hard to get off.
> 
> Might need some focus groups as well.


Got me. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2011)

SurfanFish said:


> eric said:
> 
> 
> > No. But now that we've started down the path of poll driven responses its really hard to get off.
> ...


Yep. Easy. Only one option.

POLL: Which kayak fishing forums do you regularly visit?
AKFF


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

mingle said:


> However I now find myself spending far less time on VYAK (maybe visiting once per week), as it seems to have settled down to a smallish group of regular
> members and (no offence or slight intended) seems to be developing into more of a social site.


Yeah, what are they thinking over there?

Regular get togethers with 40-50 yaks, free BBQ's and Crown Lagers, $1000's of dollars in prizes, donated by both members and sponsors. 
I thought you'd be all over that Mike. You could sell what ever you won. 
They should stop that immediately and spend more time talking about irrelevant topics.


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

occy said:


> Those statistics are quite interesting actually. :shock:


Very True Occy, it shows quite clearly that the majority of people who participated in this poll read AKFF.


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

Shufoy said:


> occy said:
> 
> 
> > Those statistics are quite interesting actually. :shock:
> ...


It clearly demonstrates to me, seeing as how this poll only appears here, that many from other forums DON'T bother with this place anymore.

I'm sure admin are delighted that you have been able to establish that mingle.


----------



## Ghurkin (Sep 13, 2011)

patwah said:


> Ghurkin said:
> 
> 
> > :? :?
> ...


ok so spitting is using only emoticons? and is frowned upon?


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

eric said:


> The main point of my rant was not that this is the best forum of them all, but it is the one that I prefer and that I found it odd that the first thing I got asked on getting near another kayak out in Port Phillip Bay was not whether I've had any luck or gear and yak comparisons, but what forum I'm on. I said it before and I say it again - I don't give a ...., I'm fishing today. AKFF is my fishing/kayaking downtime.


strangly enough eric I dont find it that surprising that you may have been asked if you were on Vyak
I tend to ask the same question a bit myself when meeting up with new faces on the water and a lot of the time I've talked to them on the forum . so its good to put a face to those people
and on WP and PPB there are a lot of Vyakkers out there and very few AKFF . almost all the AKFF forum members I meet are on both

almost all new yakkers I come across I mention Vyak and tell them to have a look and if nothing else to read though the saftey section and no its not to recuit members its just a place to get good info on local saftey issues
not a bad thing for noobs - I could tell them to check out AKFFs saftey section but as you know some of the rules are different in our northern states
and its easier to learn local conditions from locals


----------



## haynsie (May 26, 2008)

eric said:


> The main point of my rant was not that this is the best forum of them all, but it is the one that I prefer and that I found it odd that the first thing I got asked on getting near another kayak out in Port Phillip Bay was not whether I've had any luck or gear and yak comparisons, but what forum I'm on. I said it before and I say it again - I don't give a ...., I'm fishing today.


*Rolls eyes*

Sheesh Eric, does the massive chip on your shoulder make paddling difficult?

I thought we'd sorted this out via pm, but if you wanna drag it back out, lets do it.

The first thing I asked you about (after you and TFM paddled across my drift) was the fishing. I could've given you a hard time about your paddling skills, but as we had discussed the fishing and the three of us had caught zip, I casually asked the forum question and introduced myself. We are Fishing in Victoria from kayaks. So I assumed you *might* be on VYAK. No biggie. I was just being friendly. You should try it one day.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

So eric paddles across your drift and your lines, and you have the discourtesy to say hello and introduce yourself.

I don't think it's the chip on his shoulder that makes it hard for him to paddle. It might be the alter egos he carrying around, like raoul and yossiamar. They are just two of the six usernames he used to sign into vyak before being found out. Everybody is a wanker to somebody eric, but that's hard to top.

Fazerpete, you talk about your principles on here then go on to slag a young kid. A young kid who at the time of the pm would have been 14. Some principles you've got there. He doesn't always get it right, but what kid does? He started a local kayak fishing forum and let you know about it. So what? It's not going to be the last kayak fishing forum created. I understand he's had some help from the admin here too.

He is a good young kid having a crack. He's not out tagging trains, smashing bus shelters or stealing your car. He is just working hard at his fishing to the point that he is now placing in ABT tournaments. Vyak encourages its young members. In fact a few of us fished with four of them last night, yet here you are discouraging one. Does it make you feel good?

Haynsie is one of the nicest blokes you're likely to meet. I understand that eric has now apologized to haysnie via pm. Tells me a lot about him. Quick to give him a public spray before again being found out, then doesn't have the courage to publicly apologise.

Sing it brother eric? Pffffffffffffft.


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

I visit both AKFF and VYAK multiple times daily.

There, I have said it.

Now can I have my pills?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2011)

Mods i think this thread may have run it's course. It's becoming a personal slanging match now. What started as a why i like something has become why i hate you. Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

nezevic said:


> Mods i think this thread may have run it's course. It's becoming a personal slanging match now. What started as a why i like something has become why i hate you. Doesn't make sense to me.


The author of the thread asked for mudslinging. I'd quote him but I'm on my phone.


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

You don't have an emoticon for it. :lol:

Over and out.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

Keep the thread going. It's all good.


----------



## haynsie (May 26, 2008)

The reason I prefer the local forum (VYAK) these days has been reinforced by a couple of the comments on this thread. On the national forums, (Fishnet is one example that springs to mind), you are far more likely to encounter keyboard heros who will have a spray and don't really have to worry about the consequences.

On a local forum, most people think twice before posting abuse as there's a good chance you'll run into them at your local fishing spot or event. In my experience people aren't nearly as brave in the carpark as they are behind the safety of their keyboard.

Don't get me wrong, there's a heap of thought provoking content on AKFF and that's what I love about it. But I've been on the receiving end of agro bullsh*t a couple of times now and it wears pretty thin. Life is too short and that was reinforced to me yesterday as I had to say goodbye to a mate who succumbed to cancer on the weekend.

I'd rather be fishing in real life than looking for bites in cyberspace.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

AKFF has always and will always have more depth of information on kayak fishing than any other resource in Australia. The number of members is showing no signs of slowing down and the knowledge on here is unmatched.

However with the growth in numbers there is no doubt that AKFF has also lost a lot of that 'small community' vibe which we started with. That's already happened, nothing we can do about it now and no use moaning about it. Does bigger = better? Maybe not, maybe so. Its still a pretty cool place to hang out though, IMO.

If you want to reach a smaller number of people or talk to people who only fish from blow up pool toys then that's where the locally based or 'brand specific' forums come into their own. If AKFF doesnt spin your wheels then perhaps a local forum is more up your alley.

However, almost without fail, members of 'small' forums tend to always migrate back as sites like this one have more variety and more regular posts which smaller sites usually can't match. That's what I like about AKFF - there's always someone online and there's a good turnover of commentary. And I reckon a forum is pretty bloody useless without that.

I can't believe people have turned this into a 'mines better than your's thread'. At the end of the day this is an internet forum, everyone has individual tastes and nobody really cares. Get over it.

Now get out there and catch a fish this weekend.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

When i posted my vote i had no idea this would run on for so long with such heated feelings , as has been said a lot of us one here are happy members of another forum and have a look and a laugh on both , so i guess its a case of , if you dont love it leave it , and go where your happiest with our best wishes and if it dosnt work , come back . I for one would love to see AKFF get back to the happy small forum it was when we began , but in saying that , its still great fun


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

eric said:


> My eyes are wide open to the fact that there are plenty of wankers here, ...


No! say it ain't so


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

anselmo said:


> eric said:
> 
> 
> > My eyes are wide open to the fact that there are plenty of wankers here, ...
> ...


Ohh i do be so Anselmo, but you aint one of em


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

bazzoo said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > eric said:
> ...


I could try harder ...

eh heh I said harder


----------

